# BlackCherry Soda



## kvnbeach (Nov 29, 2012)

BlackCherry Soda. Nice indica, very fruity with a spicy smell. Wa. state weed is very spicy in smell I have notice the crystale are shiny. Very stoney. As I smoke a lot, I have a godd buzz and it seems to have some legs like 45 min. Marijuana has an uppity lift for me. I dont neccessarly burn out unless I eat a lot. I eat then smoke, dont kill the buzz man. Any true smoker knows this! Let me know if you have ever smoked this?


----------



## bioWheel (Nov 29, 2012)

Aren't the names for different strains of cannabis the most stupid thing ever? And this proves it. Marketing gone stupid(tm). Hey - I just coined a phrase!


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Nov 30, 2012)

I've never seen a pic of BlackCherry Soda that didn't look fucking incredible. Always has been on my list of strains to try.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 30, 2012)

looks like the black cherry soda pheno of plushberry . . . . . .but still very nice


----------



## bioWheel (Nov 30, 2012)

Anyone ever heard of the Root Beer Shocker strain? LOL


----------



## Whatstrain (Nov 30, 2012)

get rid of the house pic? Got your house number, truck and everything.


----------



## z0b (Dec 17, 2012)

I might make this part if my next grow i need to smkke some lol


----------



## Dankstang (Dec 17, 2012)

Here's a pic of some BCS I had the opportunity to get from the PNW.
Been trying to find this exact pheno but can't. Can't get a hold of the caregiver who had the genetics.
Seems like its lost forever...but its beautiful and I love the high!

Was thinking of growing Ace of Spades or Plushberry to get as close as I can.
Which one do you think is closest my pic?


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 17, 2012)

the plushberry is sweeter, the AOS is hazier, more like black cherry lemonade, plush is like black berry/cherry jam.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 4, 2013)

Wow that shit looks incrediable I been trying to get my hands on blackcherry soda for ever I grew out some ace of spades and it looked just like that shit was so awesome going to try to find a pic because i had to take pics of that shit


----------

